
A village in Kenya is quietly disproving the biggest myth about basic income - nreece
http://nordic.businessinsider.com/kenya-village-disproving-biggest-myth-about-basic-income-2017-12
======
siruncledrew
That's good for Kenya, but the cultural differences on spending are very
different between Kenya and Western countries. It makes total sense Kenyans
would favor spending money on necessities because necessities are not always
around. Like, it's plausible you could actually run into people without
electricity or a toilet. In the US, that is practically unheard of. Our
expectations for "basic necessities" exceed the bare bones necessities places
like Kenya see and don't take for granted as much as we do. When we take those
things for granted, they are suddenly devalued and not as priority budget
items.

